# Nvms pay schedule



## Swain89 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello,
If anyone has worked for nvms before please help me get some clarification. My first check with them is suppose to be on 1/11/16. It's suppose to be mailed. It has not even been created yet. So do they actually mail it on the 11th instead of me receiving it on the 11th? Thanks anything helps can't get through to anyone there.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm sure they are like most others. The check for 25-50% of invoiced work will "hit" the 11th check issue date. They will physically cut the check in the 12th. Hold the check till the 18th and then mail to you.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Correct- don't expect anything that fast, especially money owed. It is always at _*least*_ a week after a "mailed" check gets to me from a normal 1-day-mail-travel customer 200 miles away, and that's if it doesn't sit on someone's desk for a week before getting signed.


----------



## Swain89 (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh. They shouldn't have the pay dates on there if they do not really pay on those dates. I don't work for them now I did two months and found Better companies. But they are in my state not that long of a drive from me. Hope I don't have to show up there!!!


----------



## PPCADDY (Nov 23, 2015)

*Direct Deposit*

I am pretty new at this and wonder why these companies are not doing direct deposit. I hear a lot of contractors complain about waiting to get their checks in the mail. If we have to have insurance, tax ID and a business entity. Why is direct deposit not being used? Or, is it just a way for these companies to delay the pay that is owed? I am being approached by more companies to work for them and I'm kind of dragging my heals signing up because for one their processes seem antiquated and I have concerns about not getting paid. I hear too many bad things about the company's that at approaching me on here and I take what I hear seriously.....maybe to much at times.:glasses:


----------



## Swain89 (Jan 4, 2016)

PPCADDY I would not do nvms. You have to wait 60 days till first pay and now supposedly it's probably gonna be longer. They claim they only do direct deposit is when the vendor is with them for a long period of time. As long as I get my money we are good if not like I said they are in my state and its nothing to take a ride to the HQ and show I mean buisness.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*The last thing I want these companies to have*

is direct access to my bank account. when you sign up for direct deposit, you also generally agree to direct withdrawal. No thank You, I'll wait for the mail.


----------



## PPCADDY (Nov 23, 2015)

Ohnojim said:


> is direct access to my bank account. when you sign up for direct deposit, you also generally agree to direct withdrawal. No thank You, I'll wait for the mail.


Didn't think about that.....see, I'm so glad I pay attention, I would have not thought of immediate withdrawl due to direct deposit access.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

We do work for NVMS from time to time, and the reason we don't do more is because of their pay schedule. It's 60 days for the check to be cut, but it could take over a week for the check to actually be sent out. I have never had a check short, and never had a charge back with them. They always pay, albeit VERY slowly. We don't use them for stable work, and always bid our worth, but don't do a ton with them. Their pay is consistent though.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

When you sign the authorization for Direct payroll deposits, it almost always goes both ways (verbiage states that deposits OR withdrawals are authorized) common practice on all payroll direct deposits. The reason for this if the payroll department makes a mistake and makes a double Deposit by mistake. Which does happen quite often.

But their is a little known fix for this. 

First you need to contact your ACH department of your bank - not a teller or branch manager, the ACH department will know what you're asking them to do and should do it immediately. And for future reference if you put "debit blocking" on your account it will stop unauthorized with-draws to your account. The bank will be force to notify you before and unauthorized with-draw is made to your account. The Debit Blocking will require a pin number to make a withdraw, the pin number should be added to your account direct deposit routing number. 

If your have a "debit blocking" on your account the bank "under terms of agreement" will before forced to reimburse lost monies. Which intern will force the bank to go after the persons which made the deduction.

A credit Union bank is the easiest to set up this type of account compared to BOFA or Well Fargo.

Or set up a deposit account only and a separate account for payroll and expenses, get the app set up on your phone so when a deposit is made transfer the money to the payroll and expense account.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

ABSOLUTELY. The debit blocking is a MUST DO if you ever have a direct deposit. Remember- chargebacks.

The other reason some companies won't do DD is that they can gain another week minimum because they need to mail you the check, or stop payment, or all of the above.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*All that suff is good*

I don't even want them having account numbers. Call me crazy or paranoid, but I have no idea what they do with this information, how it's handled, who has access to it, etc.. 

Background checks,W-9s,insurance,vital statistics from your drivers license, I think they have enough personal information.


----------



## Swain89 (Jan 4, 2016)

When you sign up they already want your whole life story lol.


----------

